# Grey algae?



## antwan (Sep 18, 2006)

I have this algae throughout a range of my plants in my tank and I'm just wondering how to combat it. Here's my tank specs.

Size: 6'x2'x2'
Lighting: 2x150W MH @ 6700k 1 foot above water. 7 hours a day.
CO2: Pressurised, drop checker green. 1 hour before lights on/off
Ferts: NPK, Fe, Trace every second day.

And here's a few pics of the algae. Horrid stuff.




























Please help, it's driving me insane!


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/algae.htm
Try reading through this algae guide. Lots of great info.


----------



## antwan (Sep 18, 2006)

Excellent link. Thank you very much.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Note that your algae is actually green. It's just catching debris that makes it look grey.


----------



## antwan (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea just realised that, doh. Just did a test for nitrates and phosphates (borrowed kits from a friend) and nitrates were only at 5ppm even though I dosed today. Phosphates were at 2ppm which is good. Don't have a K test kit but will see if I still have problems after the increased dosing.


----------

